# For Cindy, here's my latest ebay snag...



## bearswede (Jun 23, 2007)

C. Brinckerhoff's/Health Restorative/New_York/Price $1.00

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 23, 2007)

Reverse...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 23, 2007)

Crude lip...


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Bear, beautiful bottle! $1.00 was probably a good price back then. I bet you paid slightly more? If you paid a dollar, I'll triple your money!  [][]  Kel


----------



## bearswede (Jun 23, 2007)

Pontil... It's advertised as an iron pontil... It lacks residue, and appears as a subtle sticky-ball or sand-chip pontil...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 23, 2007)

> $1.00 was probably a good price back then.


 
 Yeah... Especially since it was still full of the good stuff...! Thanks, Kel...


 Ron


----------



## annie44 (Jun 23, 2007)

Fantastic bottle, Ron!  You have acquired some mighty fine specimens lately!  So was this health restorative mostly alcohol, opiates, or some other mind altering sure cure for everything?


----------



## bearswede (Jun 23, 2007)

> So was this health restorative mostly alcohol, opiates, or some other mind altering sure cure for everything?


 
 Hey, Cindy...

 Haven't found much on ol' Cornelius online, but Digger apparently has some stuff in his Pontil Medicine Encyclopedia... I'm thinking of investing in a copy, tho his pontil med price guide is whispering a bit more loudly in my ear at the moment...


 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 23, 2007)

Killer Bottle Bear !
 Thanks for sharing the pics .


----------



## capsoda (Jun 23, 2007)

Excellent find Ron. You shure do find some purdy stuff.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 23, 2007)

Ron, are you starting a collection of $1.00 bottles?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 23, 2007)

> Pontil... It's advertised as an iron pontil... It lacks residue, and appears as a subtle sticky-ball or sand-chip pontil...


 
 I saw that one selling, glad you got it. The really early bottles have those funky looking sticky ball pontil marks with little or no residue. You see that a lot on early snuff bottles (the mold for that sort of resembles an early snuff doesnt it?).


----------



## bearswede (Jun 24, 2007)

> the mold for that sort of resembles an early snuff doesnt it?).


 
 Yes, Matt... Now that you mention it... Here's that wierd snuff base I posted once before...



 Ron


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome bottle Ron!!


----------

